# Victory Sonics VK-TP4 - first impressions



## mediumroast (Apr 18, 2011)

Really stoked, I just got Victor's preamp installed and had about a half hour of listening time then messaged him my first impression.

My opinions are said after only swapping one component - a MattR custom line driver. MattR's stuff are all insanely awesome and have been perfected over his many years experience. This is only a first impression and not a review as it just wouldn't be fair (new equipment and tubes need time to break-in and these are freshly powered on for the first time.)

Message as follows:


mediumroast said:


> Victor,
> Got your preamp hooked up and I'm very impressed! Thank you very much for offering your great product to the DIYMA community first.
> 
> I already had a couple of spare zapco simbilink cables so only had to swap one symbilink/symbilink to RCA/symbilink. Being the same zapco brand cable it would have similar sonic character. I had to wire in a power relay since it didn't have remote power on as most mobile audio devices have (maybe good to include for future production versions or at least include a diagram to wire in a small relay.)
> ...


----------

